
Ask HN: How do extroverts cope with shelter-in-place due to Covid-19? - jimmyechan
Do video calls, Netflix parties, and online games with friends help?
======
castillar76
One thing that really helped the extroverts on our team was a regular team-
wide happy hour. We pulled 35-40 minutes on the calendar at the end of a day,
everyone grabs a drink, and then we open the video chat and let people talk
about anything and everything NOT related to work. By the end of it,
everyone's a lot more relaxed, the tension seems a lot lower, and the
extroverts are in much better shape. The introverts on the team are encouraged
to attend; when I'm feeling more introvertish I'll leave my video feed off and
hack a little bit while listening with my mic muted. :)

~~~
jimmyechan
Sounds like zoom happy hours is a thing. It takes BYOB to a new level

------
Trias11
That's a good question. I'm introvert and realized how non-event it is for my
working style.

Covid-19? Shelter-in-place? Cool. I been doing that before covid for last 4
yrs.

Sorry, not answering your Q :)

------
6510
I think they all call me to do 1 hour monologues.

~~~
jimmyechan
That's funny. Did you notice any changes in the things they want to talk about
or is it the same?

~~~
6510
It's mostly like a corona oral exam only without waiting for my answer.

------
_bxg1
Don't know if I would call myself an extrovert, but we've enjoyed playing
Jackbox Games ([https://jackboxgames.com/](https://jackboxgames.com/)) with
audio or video chat. The nice thing is you already play it over your phone, so
it's really just a regular video chat with one person also sharing their
screen. It's also more social than a lot of games.

~~~
jimmyechan
Jackbox + Zoom calls sounds like a neat combo

~~~
_bxg1
It works pretty well!

~~~
jvm___
We've done playOK.Com euchre with 16 people. We used jit.si foe the video
chat.

Meet.jit.si/mainroomorsomething

For the main room

Then jitsi/room00 or /room01

So everyone just joins the main room and then joins a sub room for their table
games.

Works pretty good.

------
arcdigital
It's definitely not the same, but it's not bad...especially given the times.
My friends and I have been trying to do everything we normally do, just online
instead. We have happy hours, play jackbox or games on tabletop simulator on
zoom/discord (some games like codenames you can just screenshare and everyone
doesn't need to own tabletop sim). We also like electronic music and used to
go to shows/festivals together...and a lot of DJs have been doing live streams
now, so we'll watch them together over Zoom and all dance on a video call.

~~~
jimmyechan
This made me smile. I pictured your guys streaming live music and dancing on a
video call as a movie scene

------
cutty
I FaceTime my friends/family every night. We'll prop up our phones on our
desks and eat dinner "together" or just mindlessly surf the web and share
links to songs and videos. Sometimes we won't even talk at all if there's
nothing to talk about, but it's still comforting having each other's presence
on the phone. We'll chat if a topic of conversation comes up but it's nice not
feeling pressured to talk as we carry on with our mundane tasks around the
apartment.

------
toomuchtodo
I’m scheduling video calls (FaceTime, Zoom, Jitsi) with everyone I know
(family, friends, colleagues) on a cadence to make sure they’re doing okay,
give them a venue to vent or unload, etc.

~~~
jimmyechan
You're a nice human. I like this; will try to do the same

~~~
toomuchtodo
I appreciate you making the attempt. Thank you for the kind words.

------
meiraleal
I post a lot of instagram stories and hope for friends to react haha. And also
have been reacting to tens of stories of my friends. Also joining lives.
Difficult times!

------
edimaudo
Pretty simple. Make sure I am calling people everyday either on the phone or
video calls. Talking to the neighbours at a distance always helps.

------
drpgq
If my friends are anything to go by, poorly.

~~~
jimmyechan
Might want to share some of the ideas in this thread with them!

